# UK recommended couriers for coffee equipment



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for couriers/parcel delivery that will insure expensive coffee gear? I usually use Parcel2Go but they exclude "Coffee machines", I don't know if that includes grinders but I wouldn't really want to test it. MyHermes excludes "Electrical items" from their compensation cover. ParcelForce seems to be ok but they keep changing their lists of prohibited items every month or two so who knows how long that will last... any other ideas?


----------



## keithwjones (Mar 22, 2015)

What about checking with sellers of coffee machines to see who they use?

Keith


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't want to go hassling people directly, plus it might be useful information to have in a searchable public thread. I'm hoping a few of the members here might know a bit about selling coffee machines and be willing to share knowledge.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There was a thread about this recently, dfk provided a suggestion or two including the guy BB use


----------



## keithwjones (Mar 22, 2015)

I have only been on forum a short time but there appears to be experts in answering all questions. So I think you are probably correct.

Keith


----------



## keithwjones (Mar 22, 2015)

Could be this one:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21665-Couriers&highlight=couriers

Keith


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Doug Swanson at East Midlands parcels does all the stuff for bb but I am not sure about glass. You can ring him on 07860 339614


^


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh yeah that's a handy thread, Post office special delivery, UKMail and Interparcel all seem to be ok with coffee machines. UPS & DHL provide something rubbish like £8/kg cover and you have to pay extra for anything worth more. Is East Midlands Parcels just for bulk delivery? I'm not running a business myself, just thinking of buying & selling one or two things on ebay or gumtree.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

After a lot of deliberation I recently used Royal Mail /parcel force to send 20kg grinder cost me spec delivery insured to £1000 ,£38 which I found reasonable next day deliv .

parcel arrived in perfect condition I did wrap up very well loads of bubble wrap.

some may find this expensive but I think all couriers are a lottery anyway.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Bennicus said:


> MyHermes excludes "Electrical items" from their compensation cover.


Gulp.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

We use APC, Interlink and Pallet Network. Mostly the latter for machines.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Not PDP, they destroyed my Profitec, dropped it so badly it dented the side and wouldn't let me run any coffee through it !!


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.addisonlee.com/delivery-services/next-day/

CHEAP!!! and reliable. 30 quid anywhere to anywhere in the UK for big parcels! Hard to beat 30 pounds to ship a boxed K30 from Dundee to London next day delivery.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ipost parcels


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive used Parcel Monkey. They used Interlink for my delivery. Great service.


----------

